# Phil Wood or Dura Ace hubs?



## wolfereeno (Feb 12, 2004)

My new fixie project is coming along great. A used carbon Calfee Pista Roya frame that I picked up for a song! 

Just need wheels now. Was thinking either Wood or those amazing looking high flange dura ace hubs. Seem to be around the same price. I'd probably use Velocity V rims. Any suggestions?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*What do you want it for?*

If you want bullet proof and beautiful & are willing to give up a little in weight...go With the phil......you'll still have them in 20 years.

othwise go D/A

Both will build up good wheels.

Len

PS I have Phil on my Fixie.....I ride it in all kinds of weather.

Len


----------



## victorthewombat (Feb 28, 2003)

*all I'll add is.....*

the difference between surly and phil equates to a lot of beer. mmmmmmmm, beer! 

That said I personally use Phil, do I regret it???? No! but the beer analagy does go through my mind every night while dining on my vegimite. 

VTW


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Note the biggest difference are the hub bearings. The Dura Ace has loose ball while the Phils have cartridge bearings which apparently you can get in two flavors... black seals which are for street and are pretty tough or red seals that have less drag but aren't sealed as tight.

If it's for racing I'd go with Dura Ace... if it's for street, Phils.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

asterisk said:


> If it's for racing I'd go with Dura Ace... if it's for street, Phils.


That about sums it up.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

My understanding is that the Phils have cartridge bearings that you can replace ... so they become 'new' ... last forever etc.

The Dura-aces ( I believe ), are cup and cone bearings with loose balls. I assume they are like every other modern shimano hub, and the cones can be bought, but the cups are not replaceable ... so when the cups get damaged (though wear or improper cone adjustment), the hubs are a write off.

If I'm wrong (as I've not opened up a set of DA track hubs), someone please correct me.

I personally go for servicable products whenever I can.


----------

